# How to set up a centOS based INTRANET server? Need Help.



## Chetan1991 (Mar 1, 2013)

Hello everyone.
For my major project (B.Tech. 8th sem) I've decided to set up an intranet server for my college. The existing network is already uses static IP addresses so I'm guessing adding a server will be as easy as connecting a desktop to it and installing an OS, AMP stack, and required software. 
Upon researching a bit, I've found CentOS to be the best candidate as the OS for the server. No GUI + webmin is the recommended configuration.

*The server is going to be used :*

to host internal website (phpbb based forum, tiki wiki etc.) and also maybe for internet.
as a public file repository
Online test taking server
perhaps video conferencing server
to host students' projects
if it can, video game server (I don't know how much it can take)

I think I can get a desktop with a C2D, 4GB RAM and 80GB HDD from the college for the purpose.

*I've never set up a production server and have a few questions:*

How to set up non GUI centOS. I don't know many Linux CLI commands but I think I can make do with a manual.
Virtualization vs Non virtualization? Which one would be better? I see the advantage of a virtual system: easy backup and portability. But I don't know how much performance degradation takes place. Also If virtualization is better what should be the configuration? i.e. what host OS etc.
Which AMP stack package to use? I've worked only on WAMP but it works only on Windows and said to be much easier to configure comparatively.
How to secure the server? No experience setting up a real production server.
Can please provide me links to resources on creating such servers. Any advice is welcome. Thanks in advance.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 1, 2013)

not much experience with server os(that too linux based) but as far as hardware is concerned c2d is obsolete processor & even a rs.2900 intel pentium dual core 6xx or 2xxx processor will leave them far behind.also for running virtual server at least a core i3 or fx4100 is recommended.


----------



## Chetan1991 (Mar 2, 2013)

I think I can snag a desktop with Pentium Dual core from the college but no guarantees. So what about other specs? are they fine?


----------

